# What happened to Jelly Belly?



## ofcrlawless (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought I read everything was worked out on this ROM and it was back up again.
Am I missing something? I still can't find it.


----------



## swieder (Oct 13, 2011)

I just did a search for the thread on the Jelly Belly ROM and could not find it. Did something happen to it?


----------



## ofcrlawless (Jan 4, 2012)

lol great minds....


----------



## atomD21 (Oct 20, 2011)

No idea... The downloads are still available. Maybe jakeday is redoing the thread or something...


----------



## ofcrlawless (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I saw this and figured it was taken care of.
Maybe it was missed in this part of the forum.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38369-jellybelly-rom-disappeared/


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

See here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28677-rom-jelly-belly-v120-01122013-aosp-its-all-about-the-butter/page__st__24620#entry1082324

and here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38413-why-all-the-drama-about-422/

Thread closed.


----------

